
Vote brigading: IMDb down-votes as revisionist genocide-denial - jm3
https://twitter.com/jm3/status/842084914648428544
======
jm3
backing context:

[1] Distribution of votes:
[http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4776998/ratings](http://www.imdb.com/title/tt4776998/ratings)

[2] “Viral” genocide denial:
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2016/11/14/genocide-
de...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2016/11/14/genocide-denial-goes-
viral-the-promise-and-the-imdb/)

